# How Do I Overclock???



## caleb (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello Gentlemen,

Can I overclok my GeForce6200 graphics card without overclocking my P4 2.4Ghz on 845GVM? If yes explain how, in DETAIL please. Here is my config:

P4 2.4Ghz
Mercury 845GVM
1gb DDR Ram (512x2)
Big GeForce 6200 AGP 256mb (64 bit memory interface) graphics card
Pinnacle 50i TV tuner/capture card
120gb HDD (120gb + 40gb)
Win XP pro SP2

The software CD fro my graphics card came with a OVERCLOCKING tool called "nvtweak"

Once again PLEASE explain in DETAIL on how to go about OVERCLOCKING my graphics card.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 4, 2006)

one thing i tell you that overlocking nulls the warrenty of hardware..other bad effects like overheating,artifacts..you can use rivatuner from guru3d  for this overclocking..i suggest you to choose detect optimal setting for this.if you want to manually overclock then raise the memory and core clock by a small increment(say 5mhz) and run game or3dmark  test for stability..do it again and again(5 mhz) untill you didn't notice any bad effect.some guys unlock the extrapiplines of 6200.dunno about that.i have a bad experience with overclocking.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 4, 2006)

Overclocking by some small values like 30~50 in core nd some 50~70 mhz in mem wont show any BAD EFFECTS. U just add some fans in the cab.
Just eneble COOLBITS  in registry nd get overclocking tab in nvidia display properties.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 4, 2006)

I doubt whether you motherboard and maybe even CPU is made for overclocking or not. Is it the C class CPUs?


----------



## samrulez (Sep 4, 2006)

use cool bits and oc it by 5-10MHz and stress test it.....if it is unstable then u need better cooling......
I think u can oc it  50MHz-80MHz...as it uses passive cooling........


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 4, 2006)

@akshayt
I think he wants to oc only the Gcard. He can't oc the CPU or that mobo even if he wants.


----------

